# 14/15 Burton Mission Review



## StAntonRider

Yo. 

Got a pair of Burton Mission in the blue support local color way and this is what I had to say on them: PS I'll be comparing it's characteristics to that of the Cartel

Response: Better than the 14/15 Cartel. I brought both up with me to the mountain. The mission high back is 100% stiffer, but not by too much, but it is definitely noticeable. I liked the feel from the mission. Just a note the forward lean was dialed in the same on both. 

Comfort: Honestly the Cartel had better comfort, and the auto cant tech on the cartel was barely noticeable, but it definitely felt a tad bit thicker underfoot. That being said both bindings were very comfortable. If you are a canting kind of guy, these aren't canted, but they certainly are plush. The auto canted cartels I couldn't feel a difference between those and the missions. 

Build quality: top notch. There is no metal on the binding, except screws, but the entire binding is soooo solid. It's better than metal, and it has a better feel than your feet touching cold hard metal. 

I'll be posting a video soon and I'll be riding the missions.


----------



## scotty100

StAntonRider said:


> Yo.
> 
> Got a pair of Burton Mission in the blue support local color way and this is what I had to say on them: PS I'll be comparing it's characteristics to that of the Cartel
> 
> Response: Better than the 14/15 Cartel. I brought both up with me to the mountain. The mission high back is 100% stiffer, but not by too much, but it is definitely noticeable. I liked the feel from the mission. Just a note the forward lean was dialed in the same on both.
> 
> Comfort: Honestly the Cartel had better comfort, and the auto cant tech on the cartel was barely noticeable, but it definitely felt a tad bit thicker underfoot. That being said both bindings were very comfortable. If you are a canting kind of guy, these aren't canted, but they certainly are plush. The auto canted cartels I couldn't feel a difference between those and the missions.
> 
> Build quality: top notch. There is no metal on the binding, except screws, but the entire binding is soooo solid. It's better than metal, and it has a better feel than your feet touching cold hard metal.
> 
> I'll be posting a video soon and I'll be riding the missions.


Nice. The cool thing about Burton is every year they trickle more tech from the vitas or cartels down to the missions. Great value binding.


----------

